# Bacon, Apricot and Egg Omelet



## kadesma (Nov 22, 2013)

This is a favorite here the kids love it as do my grown kids. fry either 6 slices of bacon or  pancetta til crisp put on a paper towel and then crumble 2 of the slices leave the rest whole.  heat 2 tea of the 4 of butter in non-stick pan. Break 3 eggs into a small bowl, season with salt and pepper  then beat with fork. When eggs are set,  place 1-1/2 tab of  apricot jam or preserves, top with the bacon breaking it in half if need be, sprinkle with the crumbled bacon and enjoy, 
kades


----------

